# Vi-Editor von UNIX mit Java (RMI)



## Flyer (6. Jan 2005)

hi

Zuerst mein Stand:
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben in Java das es einem erlaubt Befehle auf Unix auszuführen. Die Ein- und Ausgabe erfolgt beim Client. Die verwendete Technologie ist RMI. Normale Befehle wie "ls" etc. können problemlos ausgeführt werden.

Mein Problem:
Der "vi" Befehl, der einen Editor in Unix startet funktioniert bei mir logischer weise nicht. Ich wollte fragen, ob es da die Möglichkeit gäbe einen Java-Editor zu verwenden, der sich öffnet sobald man den "vi" Befehl eingibt. Der Editor sollte die gleichen Funktionen/Möglichkeiten wie der vi-Editor haben!

Danke für eure Antwort

Gruss
Flyer2004


----------



## foobar (6. Jan 2005)

> Mein Problem:
> Der "vi" Befehl, der einen Editor in Unix startet funktioniert bei mir logischer weise nicht.


Wofür soll da gut sein? Textdateien kannst auch auf andere Art und Weise manipulieren z.b. sed, awk , grep, cat , etc.




> Der Editor sollte die gleichen Funktionen/Möglichkeiten wie der vi-Editor haben!


Viel Spaß beim coden


----------



## Flyer (6. Jan 2005)

kann nichts dafür wenn es mein chef so will


----------

